# Soil Master Select on Phase out



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

thanks for sharing, but it's likely once the grain size is larger, and more gray
than black, it will then lose it's popularity as a cheap planted tank substrate :icon_cry:


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

spypet said:


> thanks for sharing, but it's likely once the grain size is larger, and more gray
> than black, it will then lose it's popularity as a cheap planted tank substrate :icon_cry:


Again, the ONLY product that had a larger grain size was the Pro's Choice Mound Packing Clay, not the Turface. Not sure how you got a grain size change for the substitute product. I was considering using the Mound Packing Clay because I couldn't get SMS and the MSDS sheet basically said they were identical products. The branch manager told me the Mound Packing Clay was larger so I dropped that idea. The Turface product is supposed to be identical or very close to identical. Hope that helps to explain my findings. Am just trying to assist those loyal SMS users in finding something that will do the job for them. And even at $23.00 per 50# bag delivered to a local Lesco dealer, that's 1/4 the cost of Fluorite or Eco, not to mention Aquasiol!
________
Marijuana Clinic 2Am


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Turface same size as SMS, while Mound Clay is larger. got it straight now, thanx roud:
when you get it, let use know if there is any grain shape, color, texture difference.
I can post a measured photo of SMS you can use as comparison to your photos.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

The MSDS  sheet shows this 'new' product to be made up of *Calcined (Illite) Clay* while SMS is made up *Montmorillite*. The manufactures webpage shows this picture of the Turface Pro league. It does look similar to the SMS my concern is whether or not it's going to have a high CEC as SMS.

Even though Lesco is going to be carrying this new product I'm sure SMS can be located from a different distributer. The manufacturer of the product Oildri is still going to be making SMS regardless of their broken deal with Lesco, it might just be more difficult to locate.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

When I was picking up my SMS last month or so the manager at our local Lesco told me that SMS and Turface Pro were one and the same mined from the same pit. The grain size wasnt brought up. 
I have no clue if the guys correct but just thought I would throw it out there.

He did say he could get all the SMS I could want though, and had ordered 11 bags when I put in my order for 2.


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

It would probably be worth the $0.25 for you to call the guy now and try to order 2 more bags, obviously no to go through with the order, just to see if he could do it because you're the lone hold out. Everyone else I've spoke to says they were unable as of the past 2 weeks to order SMS.
________
Wong Amat Tower Condos


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I've used Turface Pro League before - it seems to grow plants as well as SMS, from my experiences. This is good to know - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

NP, happy to be of service.
________
HURT FROM WELLBUTRIN


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

Accent Stone from 3M is another option, jet black instead of grey - unfortunately, also slowly being phased out, but I know where some can be found in MD, anyhow - $25 or so per 50# bag.


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

Silver Spring? That's where he said he was going to try to pull if from. We'll see about the price.
________
SquirtingChick cam


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

Silver Spring is for SMS - where it is also on closeout, and on sale for 10 bucks a bag I hear, partial pallet left.

3M products are typically found in pool finish and floor finish companies - same place you'd buy Colorquartz sand. Same stuff, bigger particle size, Accent stone is the same as Colorquartz 3m sand - just sized about the same as flourite particles. Got mine at an oufit in Baltimore (sand that is).


----------

